# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  شبح الماضي . .ّ!

## عاشقة المستحييل

شبح الماضي

يعود من جديد رغم بعد الزمان والمكان يعود ليشعل نار قلبي بذكرى كانت قد 
مضى عليها سنين . . أحاول نسيان الماضي . . وأدفن في قلب الذكريات قلبي الصغير كان 

يجب أن يعلم أن هناك الكثير والكثير من البشر يفتقد الى الحس والجمال وإني لن أكون . . .

إلا ضحية وفائي ومحبتي وصدقي وأخلاصي . ؟

أصبحت حياتي مجرد شريط أعيد ذكرياته ها هو التاريخ كما قالو يعيد نفسه ليسجل بحياتي 

أتعس لحظات والتي اعيشها بفقدان من عشق قلبي وأصبحت لا أطيق فراقه . . .

لم يعد لي ما أسعي اليه إلا كلمات قليله أرددها دائما بأن يمنحني الله السعاده المتواصله . . .

كتبت الكثير ولم أستفد من كلماتي سواء الوجع والحسره . . لن تسقيني حروفي قطره ماء 

ولن تروي وتشفي ما بداخل قلبي هي تعبر فقط عن جمال هذه العالم وعن خفاياه وعن 

بعض أسراره وعن روعه روحه الجميله كلماتي لا تعبر عن الرحيل بل هي شووق وحسره 

وألم كبير يعاصرني وسيبقا فى ذكرياتي . . ففي لحظاتي هذه.. اصبحت الحروف والكلمات 

بعيد ه عني لحد الجنوون وأصبح عجزى واضح . 

واصبحت لا اطيق الانتظار ولا اريد سماع الاتي ولا اريد الحاظر ولا حتي المستقبل بكل 

أشكاله والوانه . . ما نفع الوجوه المبتسمه لتمنحني جزء من السعاده ما نفع كل الكلمات بمرسي 

الخيال وقلبي غارق ويعتصر الالم بنبظات البكاء وقلبي ينتظر جزئه ليكمل مشوار حياته

لن اقول للوداع وداعاً ولا الفراق الى اللقاء وانا على يقين بأن الغد قد يكون أجمل 

ولاكن هل هناك متسع للانتظار هل قلبي سيأتي بالغد يعبر عن ما يريد بإسلوبه الجديد 

أم سأبقا خلف الستار أنتظر لحظه الاقدار لاختفي وأرحل . . . 

وبعدها تأتي 

لــــــــــــهفت اللقـــــــــــــــاء . . 


وأخيراً سنلتقي . . لقد حدد المكان والزمان . . ولم يبقى سوى أن نحضر نحن الاثنين ،

أنا متأكد من حضوري . . أو بالأحرى مجبر فأنا لا يمكنني أن أرفض ذالك . . أو أتأخر 

ولكن . . هل ستأتي . .؟ أنا أضنها . . لن تحضر . . !!



في المرة الأخيرة . . تعاهدنا ألا نلتقي فلا بد لنا أن نتوقف ، فما مضى من العمر يكفي 

لا بد بذالك أن نعترف فلم يعد لدينا من الوقت مزيد هي وأنا . . لسنا وحدنا . . 

" أظننا أثرياء " . . فهناك من يحسدنا . . ؟

الساعة الأن العاشرة . . دقائق كانت تفصلنا على الموعد . . مازلت أتساءل هل ستأتي . . ؟ 

يحدثني عقلي . . أنها قد تفاجأني . . !! ربااااااه لقد نسيتها . . الوردة الحمراء . . ! 


ربما كان ذالك إحساس . . . بأنها لن تأتي . . ! 



العاشرة والنصف . . دقائق ويحين اللقاء ها أنا أقترب من المكان . . أيتها العينان الكاذبتان 

ماذا أرى . . ؟! أهي تلك من تقف في كبرياء . . ؟! أهي من تحمل الوردة الحمراء . . ؟ ! 

يبدو أن كلانا خان العهد . . وأتينا نلهث للموعد . . كلانا لم يقوى الفراق . . فعدنا للمكان 

في إشتياق . . ثواني . . ونلتقي . . 



هي : لماذا لم يأتي . . ؟! لقد **ر كبريائي . . وطال انتظاري . . منذ العاشرة والنصف 

وأنا هنا . . سأغادر إذا . . وأترك الوردة الحمراء . . 

كلهم هكذا معشر الرجال . . لا يدركون . . معنى للوفاء . . !! 




أنا : يا لا المسكين . . .! كان يقطع الشارع دون إدراك . . كأنه في عالم آخر . . 

منذ زمن لم يشهد هذا المكان حادثه مريعة كهذه . . 

الصدمة لم تمهله حتى إن يكمل جملته الأخيرة . . 

. . ( بلغوها . . لقد كنت قااااااااااااادم ) . .

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

رائعة هي تلك الكلمات التي تسطرت هنا
تلمست فيها معنى اللقاء 
والخوف المرتقب الناشيء عنه
ولكنني على يقين تااام بأنه لا زال هناكـ لقاء ولقاء ولقاء
وستنبثق تلك الكلمات الرنانة التي يعشق لسماعها الحبيب
موفقة عزيزتي ,,,

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*منوووره  لاعدمت هالتوآجد*

*موفقه ومقضيه حوآئجك بحق من هم النور على النور*

----------

